# First Cycle with Super-DMZ Rx 2.0



## jlucas315 (Sep 27, 2013)

I am about to start the Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 and I have a few questions. I am looking into also taking the ADS with my first cycle along with the Ultra Male Rx and Anabolic-matrix Rx. Is this too much Testosterone? I also have looked into the SERM and have seen yes/no depending on the PCT and using the aboved mentioned supplements. I plan to start with the 4-week cycle then go from there. im 23, 6'2, 250'ish and now that I am out of the military and home going to school I can go to the gym 5-6 times a week. The gym is less than three miles from my house, good joggin/cardio distance. I have read through some of the other threads about the DMZ but I just want to make sure I wont grow any double D's lol. Any advice will be helpful!

Thanks,

J


----------



## jlucas315 (Sep 27, 2013)

I just don't want to over do it with sups. I know for my liver and organs ill also need to take some fish oil. As far as a serm do I have to go to my doctor or is there a otc way?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 28, 2013)

*i am sure guys here will give you good answer for this great product!*


----------



## Sickofskinny (Sep 28, 2013)

Your cycle looks good. Buy some Liv52 for liver support, great product. You can also run Torem in your PCT as well as DAA powder if you'd like.


----------



## navtex02 (Sep 28, 2013)

Keep us posted on your journey with sdmz... never tried it before so I would like to know how it is...


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Sep 28, 2013)

What does ADS stand for? _Is this too much Testosterone?_  I don't see any test unless ADS is testosterone?


----------



## Sickofskinny (Sep 28, 2013)

Maybe he meant AD-3?


----------



## jlucas315 (Sep 28, 2013)

ACS: Advanced Cycle Support. not ADS, typo. my bad, After more reviewing i think i have down a good cycle and PCT. during cycle with Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 also take ACS rx and E-control. PCT take Ultra Male Rx to keep from gyno and continue to take ACS. What are the chances of getting gyno? Ive read as long as you take a test booster or E-Control your chances are slim. is this true. also about SERM and comid are they necessary and you have to use them after taking SDMZ or is to have just in case?


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 28, 2013)

Dude you're 23yo and just coming out of the military which I remember when I got out I was in pretty good darn shape. Why do you even want to start a cycle? All you should need right now is a good diet and training program. What is it you're trying to accomplish?


----------



## Sickofskinny (Sep 28, 2013)

Test boosters are junk


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 28, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> Dude you're 23yo and just coming out of the military which I remember when I got out I was in pretty good darn shape. Why do you even want to start a cycle? All you should need right now is a good diet and training program. What is it you're trying to accomplish?



All those push-ups get u jacked?


----------



## jlucas315 (Sep 28, 2013)

I actually lost muscle mass after i enlisted graduating from High school. My goals are pretty much the same as most of the members on this page, complete a few cycles and keep up the gains. so far this is what i have found that is similar to what i will be doing for my cycle that i could find involving Super-DMZ Rx 2.0

Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 1 cap twice a day AM/PM for 30 days


Advanced Cycle Support - 2 caps twice a day AM/PM


Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food AM/PM


Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap a day AM/PM


3 Grams of Vitiamin-C a day


6 Grams of Fish Oil 3AM/3PM


Liv52 - 2 caps twice a day AM/PM






PCT-
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps a day AM/PM


ULtra Male Rx - 1 cap a day


Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food. 


Comments? I am new to this but I am doing research before i dive head first into something that could give me moobs. 

Any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 29, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> All those push-ups get u jacked?



Do you think the 4 week cycle he has listed above will make him jacked?


----------



## Sickofskinny (Sep 29, 2013)

How about drop the prohormones and do a test cycle?


----------



## Mayon94 (Mar 27, 2017)

How did this work on you? I have super DMZ and looking for ways to take it


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2017)

Mayon94 said:


> How did this work on you? I have super DMZ and looking for ways to take it



Intra-anally for best results, stacked with beta alanine 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------

